# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Ronde van Vlaanderen 2014

## vetooo

*98. Ronde van Vlaanderen (BEL), 6.4.2014*

* Luokittelu WT*

*259,0 km*




*
Ronde van Vlaanderen, nousut*

1 Oude-Kwaremont | 2200 m, 4,2 %, max 11,0 %
2 Kortekeer | 1000 m, 6,4 %, max 17,1 %
3 Eikenberg | 1253 m, 5.8 %, max 10,0 %
4 Wolvenberg | 666 m, 6,8 %, max 17,3 %
5 Molenberg | 463 m, 7,0 %, max 14,2 %
6 Leberg | 700 m, 6,1 %, max 14,0 %
7 Valkenberg | 875 m, 6,06 %, max 15,0 %
8 Kaperij | 1000 m, 5,5 %, max 9,0 %
9 Kanarieberg | 1000 m, 7,7 %, max 14,0 %
10 Oude-Kwaremont | 2200 m, 4,2 %, max 11,0 %
11 Paterberg | 400 m, 12,5 %, max 20,0 %
12 Koppenberg | 600 m, 11,6 %, max 22,0 %
13 Steenbeekdries | 820 m, 7,6 %, max 12,8 %
14 Taaienberg | 800 m, 7,13 %, max 18,0 %
15 Kruisberg (Oudestraat) | 1875 m, 4,8 %, max 9,0 %
16 Oude-Kwarement | 2200 m, 4,2 %, max 11,0 %
17 Paterberg | 400 m, 12,5 %, max 20,0 %


*Ronde van Vlaanderen, voittajat 1990-2013*

1990 Moreno Argentin (ITA)
1991 Edwig van Hooydonck (BEL)
1992 Jacky Durand (FRA)
1993 Johan Museeuw (BEL)
1994 Gianni Bugno (ITA)
1995 Johan Museeuw (BEL)
1996 Michele Bartoli (ITA)
1997 Rolf Sörensen (DEN)
1998 Johan Museeuw (BEL)
1999 Peter van Petegem (BEL)
2000 Andrei Tshmil (BEL)
2001 Gianluca Bortolami (ITA)
2002 Andrea Tafi (ITA)
2003 Peter van Petegem (BEL)
2004 Steffen Wesemann (GER)
2005 Tom Boonen (BEL)
2006 Tom Boonen (BEL)
2007 Alessandro Ballan (ITA)
2008 Stijn Devolder (BEL)
2009 Stijn Devolder (BEL)
2010 Fabian Cancellara (SUI)
2011 Nick Nuyens (BEL)
2012 Tom Boonen (BEL)
2013 Fabian Cancellara (SUI)


*Ronde van Vlaanderen, eniten voittoja*
*
3 voittoa*
Achiel Buysse (BEL) | 1940, 1941, 1943
Fiorenzo Magni (ITA) | 1949, 1950, 1951
Eric Leman (BEL) | 1970, 1972, 1973
Johan Museeuw (BEL) | 1993, 1995, 1998
Tom Boonen (BEL) | 2005, 2006, 2012


*Ronde van Vlaanderen, eniten voittoja, aktiivipyöräilijät*
*
3 voittoa*
Tom Boonen (BEL) | 2005, 2006, 2012
*
2 voittoa*
Stijn Devolder (BEL) | 2008, 2009
Fabian Cancellara (SUI) | 2010, 2013
*
1 voitto*
Nick Nuyens (BEL) | 2011


*Ronde van Vlaanderen, lopullinen lähtölista
*
*Trek:* 1 Fabian Cancellara, 2 Stijn Devolder, 3 Markel Irizar, 4 Jaroslav Popovitsh, 5 Gregory Rast, 6 Hayden Roulston, 7 Jesse Sergent, 8 Jasper Stuyven
*Cannondale:* 11 Peter Sagan, 12 Fabio Sabatini, 13 Maciej Bodnar, 14 Oscar Gatto, 15 Ted King, 16 Kristjan Koren, 17 Paolo Longo, 18 Alan Marangoni
*Lotto:* 21 Kris Boeckmans, 22 Stig Broeckx, 23 Kenny de Haes, 24 Pim Ligthart, 25 Jürgen Roelandts, 26 Lars Bak, 27 Jens Debusschere, 28 Tony Gallopin
*OP-QS:* 31 Tom Boonen, 32 Iljo Keisse, 33 Nikolas Maes, 34 Zdenek Stybar, 35 Niki Terpstra, 36 Matteo Trentin, 37 Guillaume van Keirsbulck, 38 Stijn Vandenbergh
*AG2R:* 41 Davide Appollonio, 42 Gediminas Bagdonas, 43 Steve Chainel, 44 Damien Gaudin, 45 Hugo Houle, 46 Sebastien Minard, 47 Lloyd Mondory, 48 Sebastien Turgot
*Astana:* 51 Borut Bozic, 52 Francesco Gavazzi, 53 Andrei Grivko, 54 Dimitri Gruzdev, 55 Daniil Fomonikh, 56 Valentin Iglinsky, 57 Arman Kamitshev, 58 Ruslan Tleubajev
*Belkin:* 61 Lars Boom, 62 Tom Leezer, 63 Bram Tankink, 64 Maarten Tjallingii, 65 Jos van Emden, 66 Sep Vanmarcke, 67 Robert Wagner, 68 Maarten Wynants
*BMC:* 71 Marcus Burghardt, 72 Silvan Dillier, 73 Thor Hushovd, 74 Klaas Lodewyck, 75 Taylor Phinney, 76 Manuel Quinziato, 77 Michael Schär, 78 Greg van Avermaet
*FDJ:* 81 William Bonnet, 82 David Boucher, 83 Mickael Delage, 84 Arnaud Demare, 85 Murilo Fischer, 86 Matthieu Ladagnous, 87 Johan Le Bon, 88 Yoann Offredo
*Garmin:* 91 Jack Bauer, 92 Tyler Farrar, 93 Raymond Kreder, 94 Sebastian Langeveld, 95 David Millar, 96 Steele von Hoff, 97 Dylan van Baarle, 98 Johan van Summeren
*Lampre:* 101 Niccolo Bonifazio, 102 Davide Cimolai, 103 Elia Favilli, 104 Sacha Modolo, 105 Andrea Palini, 106 Filippo Pozzato, 107 Maximiliano Richeze, 108 Luca Wackermann
*Movistar:* 111 Andrei Amador, 112 Alex Dowsett, 113 Imanol Erviti, 114 Jose Ivan Gutierreez, 115 Juan Jose Lobato, 116 Dayer Quintana, 117 Jasha Sütterling, 118 Francisco Ventoso
*GreenEdge:* 121 Mitchell Docker, 122 Luke Durbridge, 123 Mathew Hayman, 124 Michael Hepburn, 125 Daryl Impey, 126 Jens Keukeleire, 127 Jens Mouris, 128 Svein Tuft
*Europcar:* 131 Jerome Cousin, 132 Antoine Duchesne, 133 Jimmy Engoulvent, 134 Yohann Gene, 135 Tony Hurel, 136 Vincent Jerome, 137 Yannick Talabardon, 138 Alexandre Pichot
*Giant:* 141 Nikias Arndt, 142 Roy Curvers, 143 Koen de Kort, 144 John Degenkolb, 145 Dries Devenyns, 146 Reinardt Janse van Rensburg, 147 Ramon Sinkeldam, 148 Bert de Backer
*Katusha:* 151 Vladimir Gusev, 152 Vladimir Isajtshev, 153 Alexander Kristoff, 154 Alexander Kustshinski, 155 Vjatsheslav Kuznetsov, 156 Luca Paolini, 157 Gatis Smukulis, 158 Alexei Tshatevitsh
*Team Sky:* 161 Edvald Boasson Hagen, 162 Bernhard Eisel, 163 Christian Knees, 164 Salvatore Puccio, 165 Gabriel Rasch, 166 Luke Rowe, 167 Geraint Thomas, 168 Bradley Wiggins
*Tinkoff-Saxo:* 171 Daniele Bennati, 172 Manuele Boaro, 173 Matti Breschel, 174 Christopher Juul Jensen, 175 Michal Kolar, 176 Karsten Kroon, 177 Nicki Sörensen, 178 Nikolai Trusov
*Androni:* 181 Marco Bandiera, 192 Omar Bertazzo, 183 Patrick Facchini, 184 Johnny Hoogerland, 185 Antonio Parrinello, 186 Jackson Rodriguez, 187 Nicola Testi, 188 Andrea Zordan
*Cofidis:* 191 Edwig Cammaerts, 191 Julien Fouchard, 193 Egoitz Garcia, 194 Gert Joeaar, 195 Cyril Lemoine, 196 Adrien Petit, 197 Florian Senechal, 198 Romain Zingle
*IAM Cycling:* 201 Sylvain Chavanel, 202 Martin Elmiger, 203 Kevyn Ista, 204 Sebastien Hinault, 205 Dominic Klemme, 206 Roger Kluge, 207 Jerome Pineau, 208 Aleksejs Saramotins
*MTN-Qhubeka:* 211 Gerald Ciolek, 212 Jim Songozo, 213 Ignatas Konovalovas, 214 Martin Reimer, 215 Johann van Zyl, 216 Andreas Stauff, 217 Jay Thomson, 218 Jacobus Venter
*NetAPP-Endura:* 221 Jan Barta, 222 San Bennett, 223 Zakkari Dempster, 224 Blaz Jarc, 225 Rolf Matzka, 226 Andreas Schillinger, 227 Michael Schwarzmann, 228 Scott Thwaites
*Topsport Vlaanderen:* 231 Tim de Clercq, 232 Yves Lampaert, 233 Edward Theuns, 234 Tom van Asbroeck, 235 Preben van Hecke, 236 Kenneth Vanbilsen, 237 Zico Waeytens, 238 Jelle Wallays
*Wanty-Groupe Gobert:* 241 Laurens de Vreese, 242 Jean-Pierre Drucker, 243 Tim de Troyer, 244 Wesley Kreder, 245 Björn Leukemans, 246 Mirko Selvaggi, 247 James Vanlandschoot, 248 Frederik Veuchelen

----------


## fyah

Stannard ulkona koska hänellä on murtuma selkänikamassa. Joka tapauksessa vesikielellä odotan sunnuntaita!

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Tuo reitti on vaan niin hieno. Heti, kun satasen jälkeen lähdetään Oudenaardesta kohti Oude Kwaremontia, niin sen jälkeen tuossa ei ole yhtään tylsää pätkää viimeiseen 140 kilometriin. Voisi itsekin harrastaa maantiepyöräilyä, jos vaan pääsisi kisoihin tuollaiselle reitille.  :Hymy: 

Molenberg tulee metkaan paikkaan, muutama pirun jyrkkä kinkama alle ja vielä pari kilsaa Kirkkokatua. Siihen mäkeen, kun ei kovin montaa hyvää ajolinjaa mahdu, niin voipi olla jo jonkinlaisen jaon paikka. Sitten onkin parikytä kilsaa melko nopeaa pätkää, joskin pari melko tylyä kivikatua, mutta oikeissa porukoissa voisi olla hyvä pysyä...

----------


## OJ

Huippukisa ja huippureitti. Mä olen tapittanut näitä melko tiiviisti jostain 90-luvun puolivälistä lähtien eikä muistu yhtään penkkiurheilijan kannalta huonoa Rondea. En usko, että Molenberg aloittaa kilvanajon kun siitä on vielä pari tuntia maaliin. Oude Kwaremont-Paterberg-Koppenberg puolestaan voi olla melkoinen isojako. Toivottavasti Boonenilla nassahtaa, että tulisi Boonen-Cancellara-Sagan taistelu.

tosta reitistä saisi vielä pirullisemman jos noukkisi Cote du Trieun reitille mukaan, mutta taitavat vältellä Walloonien reviiriä aika tarkasti.

EDIT: onko väärin juoda halvinta mahdollista Belgialaista bisseä aamupalaksi sunnuntaina?

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> EDIT: onko väärin juoda halvinta mahdollista Belgialaista bisseä aamupalaksi sunnuntaina?



Ei, todellakaan ei ole. Kaikki muu on väärin.  :Vink:

----------


## kmw

Jepjep. Mulle pyöräkisojen ylivertaista parhautta on Ronde ja Parii-Rupee. 

Yyärrä manailee vähän sadetta su iltapäivälle.

----------


## BONK

Eurosportti ilmeisesti näyttää kisan livenä? Meinaan vaan, josko olisi pian aika aktivoida playeri...

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Näyttää. Klo 13.30 alkaen tällä tietämyksellä.

----------


## --+MM+--

Ranskalaisia ja trippelia aamupalaksi, ni jopas jaksaa odotella lähetykseen asti.

µ

----------


## villef

Ihan hyvä preview-juttu:
http://www.c-cycling.com/sites/Ronde...eren_2014.html

Kwiatkowski vain puuttuu tuosta listauksesta. Strade Bianchassa (tjsp) oli varsin vahva, onko miten ajanu sen jälkeen? Ja onko tietoa mahtaako olla listoilla sunnuntaina?

----------


## OJ

Näyttää nyt keli lämpimältä eikä pitäisi paljon sadella. Viime vuonna oli vähän surkeaa olla kisaturistina kahden vihaisen pikkutytön kanssa ja oluetkin loppuivat samoihin aikoihin kun päästiin viimein reitin varteen.

----------


## Leopejo

> Kwiatkowski vain puuttuu tuosta listauksesta. Strade Bianchassa (tjsp) oli varsin vahva, onko miten ajanu sen jälkeen? Ja onko tietoa mahtaako olla listoilla sunnuntaina?



Ajoihan hän vahvasti Tirreno-Adriaticossa, vaikka hyytyi lopussa. 

Tänä vuonna Kwiatkowskin kevät on vähän erilainen. Hän ei ole tietääkseni kilpaillut sitten Tirrenon, eli hän on jättänyt Belgian mukulakiviklassikot ja -puoliklassikot väliin, mukaan lukien ensi sunnuntain Flanderin ympäriajon, ja palaa kilpailuihin maanantaina Baskimaan ympäriajossa. Hän ajaa vain "Ardennien" klassikot, eli Amstel, Fleche Wallonne ja L-B-L.

----------


## PeeHoo

Ja hiukan historiaa videolla:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=41lbl6q12Kw

----------


## JuhoIlmari

Katselin esilämmitykseksi pikakelauksena Driedaagse De Panne -kisan, jossa ekana päivänä pyörittiin samoilla alueilla kuin sunnuntaina ja kuten yllä todettu reitti on hieno.

----------


## Satanta

Ainakin Päijät-Hämeen kaapelitelkkarissa on kuukauden kanavana Eurosport. Suits you, sir. Suits you.

Onko väärin juoda tänään belgian Gouden Carolus Classic- olutta koko pullon. On klassikko olo huomenna.

----------


## Munarello

On se väärin, jos et ajanut tänään.
Rule #47 // Drink Tripels, don’t ride triples.


 :Hymy:

----------


## Satanta

Huh, ajoin, onneksi. Belgialaisella pyörällä.

----------


## bluebike

Reitin muutoksia siellä täällä. Paterberg ajetaan "vain" kahdesti, 
Oude Kwaremont kolme kertaa, että saadaan oluen juomiseen tauko
siellä telttaileville.

Reitin loppupuolta on muutettu aikalailla viime vuodesta.  Viime vuonna Toisen Oude Kwaremont 
käynnin jälkeen ajettiin vain Paterberg ja sitten pitkä asfalttitie nousu Hotondille, 
josta alas viimestä Oude Kwarememont ja Paterberg.

Nyt ajetaan aika kiivaaseen tahtiin Oude Kwaremont, Paterberg, Koppenberg, 
Mariaborrestraat (mukulakivitie), josta jatkuu suoraan Steenbeekdries, alas
mukulakiveä (Stationsberg alaspäin), ja pian Taaienberg.   Tuosta muodostuu
rankka jakso, jossa ei ole kovin paljoa palautumisaikaa välillä.

Taaienbergistä Ronseen ja Kruisbergille ei ole kuitenkaan mitään suurempia esteitä, mutta
tie on suuren osan matkasta aika kapeaa, mikä vaikeuttaa isomman joukon yritystä
ajaa irti lähteneet kiinni.

Onneksi Kruisberg ajataan sitten mukulakivitietä (vieressä on Niueuwe Kruisberg, asfalttia).
Siinä jatkuu nousu vielä pitkään mukulakiviosuuden jälkeenkin Hotondin huipuolle, josta
laskua Oude Kwaremontin alkuun.   Voi olla, että tänä vuonna tuossa ei enää ehti tapahtua
mitään suurta kokoontumisajoa, kuten viimeksi.  

Mutta luultavasti iso pojat ovat yrittäneet säästää paukkunsa tähän hetkeen, kun saavutaan
viimeisen kerran Oude Kwaremontille. Nousussa on muistettava se,  että mukulakivi osuus
jatkuu vielä kylän ja olut-telttojen jälkeen noin puoli kilometriä isolle tielle saakka.
Usein eroja ei revitä jyrkässä, vaan tuossa tasaisemmalla mukulakiviosuudella
(olisikohan Vandenbergh taas asialla?).   Tuossa on sitten vähän matkaa leveätä Ronse Baanaa, 
mutta siinäkin on ylämäkeä.  Loppu matka Paterbergille (viimeinen nousu) on aika kapeata
tietä, jossa on vaikea saada kiinni ketään. 

Paterberg on lyhyt ja jyrkkä.  Viime vuosina Rondessa vasemman reunan helpompi kiveys
on tukittu aidalla.  Eli tässä ei ole voinut fuskata (kuten kevään muissa kisoissa). 
Toissa vuonna ei tullut tässä ratkaisua, viime vuonna tuli. 

Loppu tasaista, mutta apumiehet ovat loppu tai kaikki väsyneitä, eikä vanhvempia irti 
lähteneitä enää saada kiinni.

Reitti antaa ehkä enemmän hyökkäys mahdollisuuksia ennen Oude Kwaramentia (3.) kuin
edellisvuosien reitti.  Luultavasti Boonen, Cancellara ja Sagan säästäisivät
mieluiten voimansa Oudeen, mutta adjutantit (Terpstra, Devolder) sattavat hyökätä
jo esim Taaienbergillä.

----------


## Tenbosse

Tässä omia mietteitäni Rondeen. Asetelma on selkeä OPQS vs. Sagan vs.  Cancellara. Tästä kolmikosta OPQS hyökkää ja TREK/Cannondale puolustaa  viimeiselle Kwaremontille saakka. Muut tallit kyttäilevät ja odottavat  yllätysmahdollisuutta. 

Kisa alkaa toden teolla ensimmäisen Oude  Kwaremontin jälkeen. Silloin muodostuu irtiotto, jossa mukana 2-3 ajajaa  Omega Pharmasta ja puolenkymmentä muuta. Jompi kumpi Omega Pharman  kakkoskapteeneista Stybar tai Terpstra on mukana tässä. Uskon Omega  Pharman tavoitteena olevan, että tämä menisi maaliin saakka, koska  heillä on todennäköisesti vahvin mies tästä ryhmästä. Tässä piilee myös  muiden tallien mahdollisuus. Jossakin vaiheessa ryhmää harvennetaan ja  silloin, jos joku pääsee karkaamaan vain yhden OPQS ajajan kanssa, on  voitto mahdollinen.

Trek ja Cannondale joutuvat töihin  ensimmäisen Kwaremontin jälkeen. Näiden tiimien täytyy ajaa irtiotot  kiinni ensimmäisen ja viimeisen Kwaremontin välissä. Ennen viimeistä  Kwaremonttia ei saa hyytyä, muutoin voitto karkaa OPQS:lle. Jos nämä  tallit onnistuvat kuitenkin ajamaan irtiotot kiinni syntyy jossain  vaiheessa tod.näk tilanne jolloin yhdessä ovat Cancellara, Sagan, Boonen  ja toinen kaksikosta Terpstra/Stybar. Tässä tilanteessa alkaa sitten  rynkytys, jossa OPQS yrittää saada miehen yksin irti. Jos tämä ei  onnistu, niin heille jää kuitenkin Boonen oljenkorreksi loppukiriin.

 Boonenin panosta ei passaa aliarvioida vaikkei hän voittaisikaan, sillä  niinkauan kuin hän pysyy Cancellara/Sagan kaksikon mukana on OPQS:llä  henkinen yliote kilpailuun. Viime vuonna näimme kuinka "köyhä ja  aneeminen" OPQS oli kun Boonen oli ulkona kisasta. Boonen on myös ainoa  OPQS:stä kenen itseluottamus riittää Cancellara/Sagan kaksikkoa vastaan  mies miestä vastaan kamppailuissa ja sen tietävät myös tämä kaksikko.

Hauska  nähdä miten kaavailuni toteutuvat. Reitin vaikeuttaminen saattaa  aiheuttaa, että kilpaa ajataan kovempaa jo ennen viimeistä Kwaremontin  nousua.

----------


## trash-base

Hyvää settiä bluebikeltä ja Tenbosselta!
Ja hitsi, olut täällä ihan kotimaista  :Sekaisin:

----------


## trash-base

> A run down of who is in the break:
> 
> Stig  Broeckx (Lotto Belisol), Davide Appolonio (AG2R), Daryl Impey  (Orica-GreenEdge), Raymond Kreder (Garmin-Sharp),Wesley Kreder (Wanty  Group), Alexander Kuchynski (Katusha), Andrea Palini (Lampre Merida),  Taylor Phinney (BMC), James Vanlandschoot (Wanty Group), Jelle Wallays  (Topsport Vlaanderen) and Romain Zingle (Cofidis)

----------


## bluebike

(Vielä vähän löpinää aiheesta)

*OPQS*: (Boonen, Terpstra, Stybar, Keirs...)

Boonen on ollut aika vaisu koko kevään. Sen sijaan Terpstra, Vandenbergh, Stybar, Keirsbulck ja
Steegmans (outoa. ei mukana) ovat olleet tosi vahvoja.. (porukan keskipituus on muuten huomattava).   
Luulisi, etteivät halua pelata täällä vain Boonen-kortin varaan.   Voivat käytää monta heppua
agressiiviisen menininkiin.  Oikeastaan voi (varmasti) odottaa Terpstran hyökkäävän jossain vaiheessa,
ehkäpä myös Stybarille tai Keirsbulckille annetaan tuo rooli.  Muistaakseni Vandenbergh on jo kahdessa
kisassa tänän keväänä hajoittanut porukan Oude Kwaremontilla.  Tarkoitus on varmaan eristää
Cancellara ja Sagan, että joutuvat liian aikasin tekemään jo itse töitä.  Boonen ei välttämättä
enää hakkaa loppukirissä Sagania tai Cancellaraa.  Siis Terpstra hyökää jossain välillä
Oude(2)-Koppenberg-Taaienberg.  Jos ei onnistu niin Stybar/Keirsbulck yrittää vielä Kruisbergillä
ennen Oudea.... (jaa tuskin tuo noin yksinkertaista on.. ).
Jokatapauksessa tavattoman vahva joukkue heillä tällä kertaa.


*Trek*: (Cancellara, Devolder)

Cancellara tarvitsee sen verran apua, ettei hän joutuisi itse tekemään liikaa töitä
ennen viimeista Oude Kwaremonttia. Tässä on kai sitten valinta joukkueella.   Käyttääkö
Devolderia porkkanana, antaa hänen hyökätä  (näin hän on kahdesti voittanut kisan!), vaiko
vain apumiehenä, joka hoitaa Fabben ouden alarinteille.  Cancellara ei ole ollut mitenkään
supervakuttava, mutta Milano-Sanremo osoitti, että hän jaksaa olla vahva vielä pitkän kisan lopussa.

*Cannondale*:  (Sagan)

Selkeimmin yhden miehen show.  Muiden tehtävä on vain pitää Sagan kärjen tuntumassa 
ratkaisuhetkille.   Saganin pitää varoa, ettei ole turhan innokas ja kuluta voimiaan loppuun 
liian aikaisen.  Jotenkin tuntuu vielä siltä, että Saganin voimat loppuvat taas, vai 
onko kestävyyttä tullut jo tarpeeksi?

*Belkin*:  (Vanmarcke, Boom)

Aina mukana nuo pojat.  Mutta Vanmarcken on varmaan päästävä karkuun, koska hän tuskin
pärjää loppukirissä muille isoille pojille.  Belkin on varmaan valmis hajoittamaan porukan
jo ennen Oudea.  Mahdollisuus piilee siinä, että jos muut isot pojat vain kyttää toisiaan.

*Giant Shimano*:  (Degenkolb)

Degenkolb on jo osoittanut olevansa ehkä enemmän klassikkomies kuin pelkkä kirimies.
Hänelle kävi rondelle harvinainen loppukiri-taistelu.  Pienessä porukassa tuskin 
kukaan (paitsi ehkä Sagan) lähtisi häntä vastaan kiritaisteluun.   Mutta jaksaako hän 
Ouden ylös muiden isojen poikien kanssa.

*Sky*:  (Thomas, EBH)

Geraint Thomas on ollut yllättävän hyvän viime viikkoina.  Boasson Hagen (EBH) taas hiukan 
näkymätön.  Ehkä tämän antaa mahdollisuuden EBH iskeä itse tai pyrkä Terpstran (ja Vanmarcken)
mukaan....

*Katusha*: (Kristoff, Paolini)

Milano-Sanremo osoitti, että Kristoff jaksaa pitkiä raskaita kisoja.   Mutta nousevatko 
mäen tarpeeksi hyvin.  Tämän kisan loppuun on vain tosi vaikea saada apu-miehiä, 
joita kirimies tarvitsee.  Paolinillä voi olla tämän rooli (kuten Sanremossa).

*Lampre*:  (Pozzato, Modolo)

Pozzato....hum..  Modolo taasen ollut pirteä viime aikoina.
Mutta pitäisi tulla oikea loppukiritaistelu häntä varten.

*Movistar*:  (Amador)

Kannattaa laittaa Amador merkille.

*BMC*: (Avermaet)

Avermaet, aina lähellä kärkeä, mutta riittääkö se?

*FDJ*:  (Demare)

Demare on periaattessa kirimies, mutta samaa vikaa kuin Degenkolbissa, eli
kestävyyttä ja kykyä nousta nyppylöitä.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Viimeinen kymppi näyttäisi olevan jonkinlaista myötätuulta ja mäkien päällä varmaan lähinä lievää sivaria. Ei siis kovin huono keli, jos Spartacus yrittää lopussa yksin irti.

----------


## leecher

Kyllä näytti mummo vainaalta, kehen van summeren oli törmännyt!

----------


## OJ

Huomenta vaan, kello on melkin 6 aamulla, eli mallaspuuroa napaan aamupalaksi. Ehtisi vetää pienet tumut ennen lenkille lähtöä.

Ei se vielä tästä Kwaremontista lähde, mutta Koppenberg on tänä vuonna ihan eri roolissa kuin aikaisempina vuosina, ja mun veikkaus on, että siellä aletaan harventamaan porukkaa.

----------


## fyah

Ronden voittaa todella vahva kuski joten itse lasken kylmästi että Degenkolbit, Krisstoffit, Demaret sun muut pois kuvioista voiton suhteen. Eivät tule jaksamaan kun aletaan survoa iso kovaa kun kisassa on vielä vahvempia yksittäisia kuskeja. Palkintopallille mahdollisuuksia mikäli vain kaksi kuski on irti, massakiriin Ronde ei todennäköisesti tule päättymään.

Selkeästihän tämän luulisi olevan OPQS vs. Sagan vs. Cancellara mutta pieni pelko on olemassa että ennakkosuosikit merkkaavat toisensa pois ja voiton saattaa napata joku Vanmarcken tyylinen kaveri tai joku OPQS:n kakkoskapteeneista.

Mielenkiintoinen ja ennakkoluuloton on kyllä Phinney kun lähti irtiottoon mukaan _b!

----------


## OJ

Viime vuotta parempi keli näyttää houkutelleen paljon viime vuotta enemmän katsojia reitin varteen, tai ainakin näyttää siltä. Toivottavasti OPQS vie.

----------


## OJ

Pääjoukko näyttää tulevan aika hyvää vauhtia tällä hetkellä. Porukan hännillä varmaan alkaa vähän ahdistamaan.

----------


## OJ

Ja näyttää tuulevan ihan kiitettävästi. Boonen vahingossa irtaantui Molenbergillä...

----------


## trash-base

Hitto, Devolder nurin!

----------


## CamoN

OPQS:llä näyttää olevan reipasta jalkaa.

----------


## idänihme

Ihan hyvin alkaa porukkaa putoilemaan kolaroinnin ansiosta. OPQS:llä kyllä hyvin jengi kasassa pelotonin kärjessä.

----------


## fyah

Toi on ihan vitsi toi OPQS:n 8 ukkoa kärjessä. Vähän sama ku SKY yleensä etappikisoissa. Trekin ukot päätti alkaa konttaamaan joten Cancellaran apurit taitaa käydä vähiin. Veikkaan että Fabu itse konttaa seuraavaksi.

 Jos ei Sagan ukota OPQS:ää niin saattaa tulla aika tylsä loppu jossa pillerifirman juna puksuttaa kunnes pari ukkoo karkaa ja saa mukaan pari jostain muusta tallista. Sama meininki kuin niin monissa muissakin kevään mukulaklassikoissa. Sitten loppukirissä ratkotaan voitto.

----------


## OJ

Toi kolari harvensi pääjoukkoa aika nopeasti. Kiinni ne tulee, mutta kuluttaa jalkoja.

----------


## OJ

OPQS on näissä kisoissa usein se tiimi, jolla on kuskit oikeassa paikassa oikeaan aikaan. Kuten joku joskus mainitsi, niin ei meinaa mitään vaikka olisi kuinka vahva jos on jatkuvasti ruuhkassa jumissa.

----------


## *J*

Ukkoa nurin koko ajan.. sattuu, sattuu ja tapahtuu..

----------


## villef

Mutta jaksaako OPQS 150km joukkuetempoa tuossa kärjessä?

----------


## idänihme

Brittieurosportin selostajalla taisi olla jotain juttua että viimeisten pätkien suunnalla alkaisi sataa. Ei sentään ihan liian helpoksi mene.

----------


## fyah

Eihän siinä oo enää ku 90km ja aika vahvasti näyttää suut kiinni ja nenän kautta tai hengittämättä kaverit ajelevan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

> Mutta jaksaako OPQS 150km joukkuetempoa tuossa kärjessä?



Ei jaksa riittävän kovaa, mutta ehkä muutkin innostuvat ajamaan. Toisaalta parempi ajaa joukkuetempoa keulilla mieluummin kuin joukkuetempoa 30 sekuntia perässä kolarin jälkeen.

----------


## asb

Viimeksi, kun katoin, niin niitä oli 3+Tom ja täysi vastuu vetovuoroista. Että ei se nyt niin naurettavaa ole.

----------


## fyah

Jep ja silloin ku postasin ton kommenttini niin oli 8 ukkoa joka oli minusta naurettavaa. 

EDIT: Van Keirsbulckilla joku ongelma mutta muut vaan hävisi välillä johonkin.

----------


## fyah

Jos joku joukkue on tässä vaiheessa ottanut hittiä vielä enemmän kuin TREK niin se on Lotto. Roelands on ulkona, Gallopin mahallaan jne. 

Phinneyltä kyllä fiksu muuvi mennä hatkaan = pienempi riski napsauttaa solisluu nyt ku kisa on osoittautunut tämmöseksi crash festiksi

EDIT: Tuosta videoo Van Summerenin ja tämän naisen törmäykseen https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152353235233685 . Henkilökohtaisesti en käsitä miksi tommoseen paikkaan pitää mennä katsomaan, ihan järjetöntä hommaa ku protkin törmäilee noihin saarekkeisiin vähän väliä ja se vauhti on aika kova...

----------


## OJ

Kaksi mäkeä ja 30 minuuttia seuraavaan Kwaremontiin. Tästä se kisa pikkuhiljaa alkaa.

Ainahan Rondessa on porukkaa mennyt nurin. yleensä ne on vaan kaikenmaailman Gorkat ja Markelit, jotka on rangaistukseksi laitettu ajamaan pohjoisen kisoja.

----------


## villef

Ei ollu helppoa Tompallakaan edellisessä nousussa..

----------


## fyah

> yleensä ne on vaan kaikenmaailman Gorkat ja Markelit, jotka on rangaistukseksi laitettu ajamaan pohjoisen kisoja.



 :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## fyah

Onhan tosin viime vuosina ollut niitä kuuluisia isojakin poikia pilkkomassa luitaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Trentin / OPQS, Quinziato / BMC ja Eisel / Sky irtosivat pääjoukosta. Vahva liike, Trekin ja pikkutallien pakko jahdata. Phinney voi laittaa jalan suoraksi hatkassa.

----------


## leecher

Kyllä tulee paljon kovia pannutuksia tänä vuonna !

----------


## OJ

Näyttää aika vahvasti siltä, että Kwaremont-Paterberg-Koppenberg tripla laittaa porukan palasiksi.

----------


## villef

Jostain pätkimätön striimi?
Tämä Sporza jota katton näyttää vähä pahoja merkkejä että liikettä linjoilla..

----------


## OJ

Ja taas joku turvallaan! Ja Devolderi porukan väärässä päässä.

----------


## fyah

Devolder x 4! Cancellaralla ei näkynyt Kwaremontilla yhtäkään apukuskia. Rengasrikko ja homma on siinä

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Koko Saxo + Devolder ulkona. Trekillä on vain yksi kortti enää.

----------


## Reijo T

> Jostain pätkimätön striimi?



Pätkimättömyyttä en takaa, mutta hyvä striimi-sivusto on *Sport Lemon (Live Sports):
*http://www.sportlemon.tv/

Sport Lemonin pyöräily-välilehti:
http://www.sportcategory.com/c-9.html

Tämän Ronden englanninkielinen Eurosport-striimi:
http://www.sportlemon.tv/20140406/vv...06-790971.html

----------


## kukavaa

Raakaa on.

Edit. Devolver messissä, lakit ylös.

----------


## OJ

Se on Devolderin kisa sitten siinä ja puolet Saxon tiimistä samassa kasassa...

----------


## OJ

Koko Sveitsi ilmeisesti muuttanut Paterbergille. Siinä on muuten OK näköinen OK-talo myynnissä Paterbergin varressa 300k€ hintaan. Siitä treeni/kisa/fanitus-tukikohta

----------


## OJ

GvA ja Hushovd myös pihalla.

----------


## OJ

Eli BMC:n renkaanvaihto aiheutti ton viimeisimmän kasan. "Vähän" huono paikka tommonen pimeän mutkan ulkokaarre pysähtyä vaihtamaan kiekkoa. 30 metriä eteenpäin ja homma olisi toiminut. Tulee signaali tänne varmaan minuutin tai pari myöhässä.

ja fidu mitä spämmiä....nyt katon kisaa vähän aikaa ja laitan noi kaksi muuta laitetta sivuun.

----------


## villef

Taitaa kohta räjähtää..
Opqs keulilla

----------


## villef

Vaikka eihän tuo porukka iso ole..

----------


## OJ

Terpstralle taitavat ajaa....

----------


## fyah

Iso jako alkaa!

EDIT: Ja loppuu kun Fabu ei päästänyt Terpstraa karkuun eikä vetohommat kiinnosta ketään

----------


## asb

> Trekillä on vain yksi kortti enää.



Sama homma, kuin kuinka monena edellisenä vuonna?

----------


## OJ

Saganilla pää pyörii...pitää nopeasti löytää suojainen takapyörä ettei joudu vaikka vahingossa keulille.

----------


## fyah

Cancellara ei voita tätä, sen verran irvisti jo tossa Koppenbergille ettei riitä jalka. Sagan todennäköisesti todella vahva ja veikkaan voittajaksi vaikka opqs:n ukkoja tossa reilusti onkin mutta eivät saa pudotettua ja lopussa kuittaa E3:n tapaan kirin pikku jengistä. Jos kattos loppuun->

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Degenkolbilla asiat myös hyvin, kun Devenyns pikku hatkassa.

----------


## OJ

Degenkolbi myös kisassa mukana...sieltä saattaa löytyä pieni yllätyksenpoikanen.

----------


## fyah

Degenkolb tippuu viimeistään Paterbergille mutta voi olla että sen jälkeen istutaan taas ja ootellaan porukka kasaan kun kaikki on niin superkirimiehiä että haluu välttämättä kiriin.

----------


## OJ

GvA nousi aika kaukaa tonne keulatappeluihin, samoilta mestoilta ei tainnut kukaan muu päästä yhtään mihinkään. Saa sitten nähdä kuinka paljon joutui polttamaan kun aika leveä "hymy" oli naamalla Koppenbergin jälkeen.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Sagan jo pudotti Degenkolbin.

----------


## OJ

Kele!!! Nyt alka striimi pätkimään. Yksinäiset kuskit sinne GvA:n ja Vandenberghin seuraksi.

----------


## fyah

Tulee vähän Paris-Roubaix 2011 mieleen...

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Vanderbergh ei ole paras mies puolustamaan ylämäessä... Uhkapeliä OPQS:ltä.

----------


## OJ

Ois se hianoo jos Boonen ton veis. Sagan odottakoon vuoroaan ainakin tämän vuoden.

----------


## OJ

OPQS päästi takaa-ajajat mukaan kisaan...ehkä tässä vielä saadaan kolari aikaan.

----------


## fyah

Täytyy ihmetellä kyllä vähän OPQS:n taktiikkaa. Eivät aja kun Vanderbergh on hatkassa mutta sehän putoo ku kivi kun Leukemans saa ne kiinni ja pääsevät nousuihin. Ei kannattaisi minusta noin paljon antaa siimaa vaikkei ajaiskaan kiinni. Sitten ajetaan varmaan kauheella hädällä että saadaa ukkoa edes palkintopallille _b?

----------


## OJ

Leukemans taitaa kyllä kuolla tohon välimaastoon.

----------


## fyah

Jaa, sinnehän tulikin iso joukko taas yhteen. No nyt tulee kyllä kiinni noi karkulaiset kun saatii apu-ukkoja vetämään

EDIT: SPARTACUS!!!

----------


## OJ

Mitvit OPQS nyt touhuaa? Meinaavat siirtyä aurinkokannelle istuskelemaan?

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Cancellara + Vanmarcke!

----------


## OJ

Ei juma! Ensin koko päivän keulilla jokaisessa tärkeässä paikassa ja sitten kun tullaan ratkaisupaikkaan, niin kaikki kolme takapenkillä.

Nyt on pakko antaa niin paljon hanaa kuin koneesta löytyy.

----------


## rhubarb

Vielä tulee kiinni ja Stybar voittaa…

----------


## OJ

En tiedä...päät pyörii kuin hullun jne.

On kyllä hieno kisa käy tässä miten vain.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Siihen kuoli Vanderbergh!

----------


## OJ

Ja OPQS on pakko ajaa nyt ihan ketusti...

----------


## trash-base

No niin  Van Avermaet! Anna mennä!

----------


## fyah

Vanmarcke - Cancellara rematch? Vai tuleeko kiinni vielä? Jännäksi menee!!

EDIT: WTF KRISTOFF?

----------


## leecher

Spartacus hoitaa

----------


## OJ

Degenkolb!?

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Nyt Vanderberghin osakkeet taas nousi, se saa kyydin maaliviivalle.

----------


## OJ

Mistä Kristoff tonne ilmeistyi? Harmi vaan, että ei taaki riittänyt nousta keulaan.

----------


## fyah

Vanmarcke ja van Avermaet sentään tajunneet että pitää itsekin vetää jos meinaa podiumilla seisoskella eikä vaan roikkua siinä Cancellaran takarenkaassa

----------


## villef

Hetken kattoin ruudulta mitä on kirjotettu ja mitä siellä tapahtuu? Kristoff vetää kiinni?

----------


## fyah

Meinasi vetää kiinni, hirveellä välityksellä mut sitten tuli hapot eikä saanut kiinni. Kunnioitettava yritys kuitenkin

----------


## OJ

Britti ES selostajat vissiin kamoissa tai jotain kun sanovat Cancellaran olevan heikko kirimies. Vain toka Milano - San Remossa

----------


## TuplaO

Kova on meininki

----------


## malinuaa

> Spartacus hoitaa



Todennäköisesti näin on.

----------


## MV

"It'slike Rubik's cube right now and all the colors are mixed"

----------


## fyah

Spartacus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## TuplaO

Fabian taas. Kirimiehiä...

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Melkein enemmän kuin Cancellara voitti OPQS hävisi.

----------


## NoNo

Hyvä Domane ja Spartacus !!!

----------


## kmw

Parasta pyöräviihdettä pikään aikaan ja paras voitti.

----------


## leecher

> Spartacus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Mahtavaa!!! On se kova!!!

----------


## TuplaO

Kokemus taisi puhua. Ja vähän voimaakin oli puntissa.

----------


## OJ

> Hyvä Domane ja Spartacus !!!



Kuka on Domane?

Uitti tota Eurosportin mussutusta.

----------


## .jon

> Parasta pyöräviihdettä pikään aikaan ja paras voitti.



Todellakin! Viimesen päälle mahtava skaba <3

----------


## CamoN

On se Fabu vaan äijä. Koko loppuasetelma lähti rakentumaan sieltä jostain 30km päästä kun se nykäisi irti isommasta porukasta. Ja sitten vielä hermo piti noin hyvin viimeisellä kilometrillä.

----------


## TuplaO

Ei näyttänyt Vanderberghillä potku enää riittävän, kun Cancellara laittoi viimeistä kertaa tallan pohjaan.

----------


## villef

Oisko tuo trekki, siis tuo domane

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Vanderbergh voi mennä itseensä. Olisi sanonut radioon jo silloin van Avermaetia seuratessa että ei tule mitään, auttakaa.

Kova sivumyötäinen loppusuoralla minkä Cancellara loistavasti haistoi ja käytti.

----------


## OJ

GvA:n ajo oli myös aivan tolkuton tänään. Ei mitään peesailua vaan rohkeaa ajoa voitosta.

----------


## NoNo

> Kuka on Domane?
> 
> Uitti tota Eurosportin mussutusta.



Mikä olisi oikeampi kysymys.

----------


## fyah

On se ihme ukko jumalauta! Cancellara Factory Racing! Omat apujoukot jäi johonkin 100km päähän maalista ja OPQS:llä 4-5 ukkoo mutta ihan fiesko taktiikka taas kuten jo aiemmin päivittelin. Hieno loppu kyllä, jokohan kohta ymmärretään että 260 km jälkeen saattaa olla että Fabulla onkin aika vahva kiri suhteessa muihin. Muutkin kun joutuu vähän aina näissä ajamaan...

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Oliko siellä joku Sagan-niminen nuori poika ajamassa?

----------


## TuplaO

> Oliko siellä joku Sagan-niminen nuori poika ajamassa?



Top 10 taisi ainakin jäädä saavuttamatta.

----------


## fyah

Cheers!

----------


## Eepu

Hienosti Cancellara malttoi ja otti tehot viimeisillä sadoilla metreillä irti. Onnittelut Fabianille 3 kerrasta!

----------


## Oikku

Ronde on kyllä ehdottomasti yksi vuoden huipentumia. Mahtava kisa, mahtava ratkaisu ja mahtava voittaja. Greg van Avermaetille iso rispekt myös vahvasta ajosta ja loistavasta kakkossijasta.

----------


## fyah

Kevät on kyllä hienoja kisoja täynnä ja sama homma senkun jatkuu. Mahtava kisa kyllä! Toivottavasti ei mene sitten Paris-Roubaixkaan ihan Fabun kyttäilyksi vaan muut uskaltavat ottaa aloitteita niin kuin tänään sitten lopulta kävi. Jossain vaiheessa oli tänäänkin jo pieni pelko P-R 2011 all over again kun kukaan ei vetänyt yhtään ja kaikki selkeesti venailivat mitä Fabu tekee. 

Analyysi:

-Van Avermaet todella kova tänään vaikka olen monesti dissanutkin niin nyt kyllä lähtee hattu päästä, niin rajusti ja miehekkäästi ajoi raahaten Vandenbergiä peesissä. 

-Vanmarcke odotetun vahva ja ensi viikonloppunakin todella vaarallinen jos kaikki menee putkeen. 

-OPQS:n taktiikka oli kyllä todella surkea vai luuliko ne oikeesti ettei Kwaremontilla tule iskua kun kaikki ryhmittäyty suosiolla porukan perälle venailemaan? Luulivatko että Vandenberghiä ja Van Avermaetia ei todennäköisesti ajeta enää kiinni? Luottivat Vandeberghin "kiriin"? Sitten kun isku tuli niin ei ollut Boonenilla, Terpstralla tai sen paremmin Stybarillakaan jalkaa tehdä yhtään mitään ja Vanmarcke - Fabu tandemi meni menojaan. 

-Sagan? Kuka Sagan  :Leveä hymy: ? 

-Paljon ennakkoon mainostettu Terpstra ei karannutkaan soolovoittoon mitä spekuloitiin ulkomaan forumeilla. Ihme juttu kyllä  :Leveä hymy: . 

-Kristoff osoitti ettei ole pelkkä kirimies vaan veti yksinään melkein kärkiporukan kiinni ja kun ei saanut niin tiputti vielä Terpstran maalisuoralla. Jopa yllättävän vahva esitys häneltä kun henk.koht. en olisi uskonut että pääsee mäet tarpeeksi kovaa ylös.

-Spartacus oli jälleen kerran ilmiömäinen ja siitä palkintona kolmas Ronden voitto ja mahdollisuus historialliseen kolmanteen Ronde P-R tuplaan vaikkakin se tulee olemaan todella vaikeaa. Mahtava juttu!!!!

----------


## caplake

Ja päivän taistelijaksi täytyy kyllä nostaa Stijn Devolder, huikeaa taistelua kaatumisista (3 vai 4?) Piittaamatta.

Oikea mies ajoi kisan voittoon kyllä, hieno kisa! 

Ensi sunnuntaina tätä lisää sitten...

----------


## Kivelae

Katsojan kuvaama klippi Vansummerenin kolarista:

http://youtu.be/E8tBa4Uc5OA

----------


## caplake

> Katsojan kuvaama klippi Vansummerenin kolarista:
> 
> http://youtu.be/E8tBa4Uc5OA



Todella ikävä kolari, pitää kyllä ihmetellä miten katsojat on annettu seistä tuossa tai miten ylipäänsä menevät tuonne???
Mies naisen vieressä näyttää vielä olevan pienen pojan kanssa tuossa, huh huh...

Aftonbladet kertoo naisen olevan koomassa sairaalassa 
http://www.aftonbladet.se/sportblade...cle18675040.ab

----------


## Eepu

Saa nähdä millainen taktiikka OPQ:lla on Roubaixiin kun Rondessa pitivät hirmu vauhtia ja vetivät pitkät matkat eivätkä saaneet sitten palkinnoksi Tompan loppukiriä. FC saattaa viedä vielä senkin kun nyt pääsi vauhtiin. Itse sadattelin Stybarin kohtaloa viime vuonna, sille olisi suonut loppuun asti matkaa ilman haveria niin olisi nähty löytyykö Fabianille vastus Cyclomiehestä. Toivotaan että Zdenekillä olisi nyt paremmat mahkut kun viimeksi.

Komppaan ajatusta Rondea kevään kohokohtana ja huipputapahtumana.

----------


## OJ

> Terpstralle taitavat ajaa....



Jälkiviisaus on parasta viisautta, mutta OPQS teki virheen ajaessaan Boonenille. Jos Terpstra olisi lähetetty Vandenberghin sijaan, niin hatka oltaisiin ajettu samantien kiinni tai sitten kaksikko olisi nähty seuraavan kerran Oudenaardessa pokkaamassa. Mutta Boonenilla ei ollut jalkaa tänään. Ensi viikonloppuna voi ottaa revanssin tai odottaa vuoden verran uutta tilaisuutta. Täytenä amatöörinä polttaisin korkeintaan kaksi kuskia ennen Arenbergiä ja sitten isot nimet keulilla metsän läpi.

----------


## rhubarb

> Katsojan kuvaama klippi Vansummerenin kolarista:
> 
> http://youtu.be/E8tBa4Uc5OA



Toi nainen ei mun mielestä liiku yhtään mihinkään toisin kuin teksteissä kerrotaan. Vansummeren on menossa suoraan päin keskikoroketta ilmeisesti puolta vaihtaakseen.

Tietty aivan käsittämätön paikka päästää ihmisiä, mutta ei se mitenkään eteen hypännyt.

----------


## leecher

> Toi nainen ei mun mielestä liiku yhtään mihinkään toisin kuin teksteissä kerrotaan. Vansummeren on menossa suoraan päin keskikoroketta ilmeisesti puolta vaihtaakseen.
> 
> Tietty aivan käsittämätön paikka päästää ihmisiä, mutta ei se mitenkään eteen hypännyt.



Näin on. Median mukaan nainen on koomassa aivoleikkauksen jälkeen. Siinä tapahtui turva-organisatiolle selvä kämmi, kun tuota koroketta ei ollut liputettu.

----------


## Heikki

Vansummerenin etukiekossa melkoinen vekki. Ajettu suoraan päin rotuaaria ja katsojan päälle.

----------


## fyah

Miksi seisovat tossa liikenteenjakajalla? Parhaat paikat? Nämä on just näitä että luotetaan siihen ettei mitään tapahdu ja sitten kun kerran tapahtuukin niin ihmetellään että miten siinä nyt näin kävi. Kaverit ajaa molemmilta puolilta 60 km/h ohi niin on siinä aina se riski että kolahtaa ja silloin on jälki tällaista. Toivotaan tietenkin että kaikista pahimmalta vältytään tässä ja nainen toipuu.

OPQS oli kieltänyt Stijn Venderberghiä ajamasta GvA:n apuna koska oli omia ukkoja takana. Sitten ne suuret tähdet takana ei ajaneet nekään ja tippuvat Oude Kwaremontilla kun Vanmarcke ja Cancellara hävis horisonttiin. Ihan oikein että passiivisesta ajamisesta ratkaisuhetkillä ei tipu palkintoa. Mun mielipide on se että joko olisivat antaneet Stijnin ajaa GvA:n kanssa jolloin Fabu ja Vanmarcke olisi saaneet tehdä vielä enemmän töitä saadakseen kiinni tai sitten niitä iskuja olisi pitänyt alkaa tulla ennen Fabun iskua osastolta Boonen-Terpstra-Stybar. Kyllä se nyt vaan on fakta että jos sulla on 4 ukkoa ja muut on kaikki omillaan niin pitää saada enemmän aikaan kuin mitä eilen. OPQS:ää kyykytettiin huolella, quality over quantity. Ja aivan turha dirikan puhua että Vanderberghin olisi pitänyt jotenkin venyä tuosta vielä - itsehän kielti ajamasta ja tiedossa oli että jalka ei kirissä riitä. Ihan täyttä paskaa ja peiliin katsomisen paikka.

----------


## fyah

Boonenhan lähtee Paris-Roubaixiin todennäköisesti kapteenina kun kommentoi että nyt tuntuu paremmalta. Niinhän se tuntui sen Ghent - Wevelgemin jälkeenkin kun olisi omien juttujensa mukaan voittanut Demaret, Degenkolbit ja Saganit useammalla pyörän mitalla jos ei olisi ollut pussissa. Eipä sillä paremmat mahdollisuudet Boonenilla P-R:ssä on tässä kunnossa. Lefevren kommentista voi päätellä kuka on kapteeni: He's got a week to win another race. 

Ei melkein malta odottaa ensi sunnuntaihin! Toivottavasti ajetaan eikä pelleillä. Phinney voi myös olla jonkinlainen musta hevonen, sen verran vahva esitys eilen ja kahdestihan hän on voittanut nuorten P-R:n. Vanmarcke on pirun vahva kanssa mutta saa nähdä onko Cancellara vasta tulossa huippukuntoon, viime vuonnahan hän oli sitä Rondessa ja minun silmään P-R:ssä jo vähän hiipumaan päin. Nyt esitys ei ollut yhtä vakuuttava Rondessa kuin viime vuonna eli katsotaan. Toinen ongelma on taas se että löytyykö niitä apuja kun näyttää vähän että ei löydy. Eilenkin oli taktiikkana TREKillä etteivät olisi olleet niin defensive mutta Fabu sanoi että vähän siltä se kyllä tuntui että joutui olemaan aika puolustuskannalla. Hienoa taistelua Devolderilta mutta kannattaa harkita ajaako siellä viimeisessä rivissä kun siellä on yleensä ne parhaat mahdollisuudet myös jäädä kasaan tai sen taakse. Pätee eilisen lisäksi myös P-R:ssä. Vaihtoehtoja on OPQS:lläkin useita kunhan eivät tyri taktiikkaansa. Saganiin ei usko riitä tässä kisassa ja taitaa olla eka kertakin kun ajaa P-R:n.

----------


## vetooo

Boonenin otteisiin vaikuttaa hiljattain tapahtunut perhetragedia, joka jättää jäljen henkisesti vahvimpaankin henkilöön.

----------


## fyah

Tottakai jättää, se on selvä asia. Kirjoitin lähinnä sillä ajatuksella kannattaako nyt ladata niin paljon painetta niskaan Lefevren ja Tompan itse noilla puheilla, varsinkaan tulos ei ole ollut kovin vakuuttavaa pyöräilyllisestä näkövinkkelistä.

----------


## JuhoIlmari

Pohdiskelin Eurosportilta kisaa katsellessani, että jättävätkö jotkut huippukuskit nämä yhden päivän klassikot väliin loukkaantumisriskin takia. Aika pahalta näytti, kun miestä oli penkalla ja ojissa toistuvasti. Tosin taitaa olla niin, että näihin klassikoihin myös erikoistutaan kuten noihin pitkiin kisoihin. Steephill tarjoaa otoksen kolareista.

----------


## Leopejo

> Pohdiskelin Eurosportilta kisaa katsellessani, että jättävätkö jotkut huippukuskit nämä yhden päivän klassikot väliin loukkaantumisriskin takia. Aika pahalta näytti, kun miestä oli penkalla ja ojissa toistuvasti. Tosin taitaa olla niin, että näihin klassikoihin myös erikoistutaan kuten noihin pitkiin kisoihin.



"Kaikki" jättävät Roubaix:n väliin, ja varmaan sama koskee Flanderin Ympäriajoa, vaikka tässä jälkimmäisessä varmaan enemmän on kyse tuosta erikoistumisesta, mm. kyvystä ajaa pääjoukossa noita kapeita mutkikkaita teitä säästämällä niin paljon voimia kuin mahdollista ja välttäen kaatumisia, unohtamatta monen sadan watin tehoja noissa lyhyissä muureissa. Ei mikään ihme, että Top 10:ssä on viisi belgialaista, kaksi hollantilaista ja kolme "kovaa jätkää".
Lisäksi huhtikuun jälkimmäinen puolisko suosii "normaaleja" (tässä mäkiä suosivassa nykypyöräilyssä) ajajia enemmän, eikä ole helppoa pitää hyvä vire ja palautua mukulakivimuureista Ardennien kukkuloihin asti.

Vincenzo Nibalin piti ajaa eilinen kilpailu valmistuakseen Tourin mukulakivietappiin, muttei siitä tullut mitään.

----------


## Eepu

Kun katselee pyöräilyn historiaa ja varsinkin "mustavalko ajalta" luulisi sen olleen silloin paljon hankalampaa ja vaarallisempaakin. Onko sitten nykyinen huippu-urheilusukupolvi sen verran heikompaa, aikoinaan pyöräilijä saattoi kisaa edeltävänä päivänä ajaa traktoria pellolla minkä vierellä kulki mukulakiviväylä seuraavanpäivän kisassa. Välineetkin ovat olleet ihan jotain muuta ennen, nyky vehkeillä ja ajoasuilla sun muilla luulisi selviytyvän paremmin kun ennen.

----------


## kolistelija

> Kun katselee pyöräilyn historiaa ja varsinkin "mustavalko ajalta" luulisi sen olleen silloin paljon hankalampaa ja vaarallisempaakin. Onko sitten nykyinen huippu-urheilusukupolvi sen verran heikompaa, aikoinaan pyöräilijä saattoi kisaa edeltävänä päivänä ajaa traktoria pellolla minkä vierellä kulki mukulakiviväylä seuraavanpäivän kisassa. Välineetkin ovat olleet ihan jotain muuta ennen, nyky vehkeillä ja ajoasuilla sun muilla luulisi selviytyvän paremmin kun ennen.



Vai olisikohan nykyurheilu sen verran kovempaa ettei vanhan ajan mallilla oikein pärjäisi?

----------


## Bassopiste

> Kun katselee pyöräilyn historiaa ja varsinkin "mustavalko ajalta" luulisi sen olleen silloin paljon hankalampaa ja vaarallisempaakin. Onko sitten nykyinen huippu-urheilusukupolvi sen verran heikompaa, aikoinaan pyöräilijä saattoi kisaa edeltävänä päivänä ajaa traktoria pellolla minkä vierellä kulki mukulakiviväylä seuraavanpäivän kisassa. Välineetkin ovat olleet ihan jotain muuta ennen, nyky vehkeillä ja ajoasuilla sun muilla luulisi selviytyvän paremmin kun ennen.



Samoilla linjoilla Kolistelijan kanssa.
Eiköhän tähän päde aika hyvin se Greg LeMondin lausahdus: "It never gets easier, you just go faster."

----------


## Tenbosse

Itse olen samaa mieltä, että OPQS ryssi eilisen kisan. Kisa meni OPQS kannalta siihen asti hyvin kun Vandenbergh lähti GvA:n matkaan. Koskahan OPQS oppii ettei Vandenbergh pysty voittamaan ketää mies miestä vastaan taisteluissa vaikka saisi muutaman kympin peesissä istua. Tämän jälkeen kun GvA lähti karkuun olisi OPQS pitänyt olla paljon agressiivisempi. Nyt Terpstra taisi kerran yrittää karkuun ja se oli siinä. Tässä vaiheessa kun olisivat kakkoskapteenit iskeneet vuoron perään, niin siinä olisi Cancellaraltakin ajettu jalat alta. Olisi OPQS miehet päässeet irti tai eivät. Tällöin Boonenkin olisi pysynyt viimeiset mäet Fabun mukana ja tilanne olisi ollut aivan toinen. Nyt vain istuttiin, odotettiin ja todettiin, että kaikki kolme kapteenia jäivät kuin seisomaan kun Sveitsiläinen skootteri lähti. 

Viime vuonna Rondessa OPQS ajoi taktisesti yhtä kehnosti. Viikon päästä P-R:ssa tilanne oli ihan toinen (epäonni vain puuttui peliin) ja niin tulee todennäköisesti myös tänä vuonna olemaan. Vielä kun P-R sopii Terpstralle ja Boonen paremmin kuin RvF, niin kyllä saa Fabbu olla todella kovassa kunnossa, jos meinaa kolmannen tuplan tehdä.

----------


## fyah

Katselin tuossa Sportzan haastatteluita ja niissä Fabu sanoi että voi tämän jälkeen lähteä rennosti Paris-Roubaixiin. Kaikki mitä nyt tulee on extraa. Jotenkin näytti ettei edes bluffaa vaan oli todella helpottunut ja onnellinen RvV:n kolmannesta voitosta. Sanoi myös että täytyy siellä muidenkin ajaa jos meinaavat voittaa (viitaten varmaan vuosittaisiin wheelsuckereihin) ja että on jo 3 kiveä joten ei paineita. Epäilen ettei ainakaan väkisin lähde kiskomaan letkaa vaan varmasti laittaa muutkin töihin tai sitten ei yksinkertaisesti ajeta ja muutkin siinä letkassa olijat häviävät (osallehan se tosin tuntuu olevan se ja sama). 

Siinä mielessä ehkä tämä voitto, kun ei tullut niin ylivoimaisen esityksen, jälkeen voi olla Fabulle jopa etu Paris-Roubaixissa ja se nyt on päivän selvää että sanoo mies mitä tahansa hän lähtee sitä kisaa voittamaan totta kai ja mikäli kunto säilyy tai jopa nousee niin yksi suosikeista joita toki on monia muitakin. Ehkä vähän avoimempi tuntuisi P-R olevan näin ennakkoon ainakin.

----------


## erkkk

> Pohdiskelin Eurosportilta kisaa katsellessani, että jättävätkö jotkut huippukuskit nämä yhden päivän klassikot väliin loukkaantumisriskin takia. Aika pahalta näytti, kun miestä oli penkalla ja ojissa toistuvasti. Tosin taitaa olla niin, että näihin klassikoihin myös erikoistutaan kuten noihin pitkiin kisoihin. Steephill tarjoaa otoksen kolareista.



Loukkaantumisriski on tietty yksi syy. Toinen on se että ei yksinkertaisesti pärjää. Ronde on Paris Roubaixin ohella kovin yhden päivän kisa mitä kalenterista löytyy. Yrittäähän tuo yksikin Ranskan ympäriajon ja olympialaisten aika-ajon voittaja pärjätä tänä kautena noissa. Sijoitus 33. ei oikein anna syytä juhlaan. Saas nähdä miten ensi sunnuntaina. “I’d love to win it”. Kuten aika moni muukin.

----------


## josku

Huippukuskin määritelmä taitaa olla vähän eri näissä klassikoissa kun isoissa etappikisoissa. Kyllä näissäkin aivan parhaat ovat viivalla.
Aiempaan kommenttiin apukuskien tuesta Fabulle sen verran että oman muistini mukaan on saanut aiempinakin vuosina ajaa voittoihin aikas yksin ilman tiimikavereiden "häirintää"

Sent from my RM-821_eu_finland_207 using Tapatalk

----------


## fyah

> Huippukuskin määritelmä taitaa olla vähän eri näissä klassikoissa kun isoissa etappikisoissa. Kyllä näissäkin aivan parhaat ovat viivalla.
> Aiempaan kommenttiin apukuskien tuesta Fabulle sen verran että oman muistini mukaan on saanut aiempinakin vuosina ajaa voittoihin aikas yksin ilman tiimikavereiden "häirintää"
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_finland_207 using Tapatalk



Joo, mutta sunnuntaina kolareiden ja muiden seurauksena oli vielä ehkä tavallistakin aiemmin yksin. Oli mennyt kyselemään autolta dirikka Demolilta että nyt pitäisi tulla Popovichin jne. vetohommiin kun hän ei spottaa heitä mistään mutta saikin kuulla että Popo oli matkalla sairaalaan ja Gregory Rast koetti jeesata Devolderia takaisin kolareiden jälkeen. Fabun omin sanoin: That's bike racing. Toivotaan parempaa tuuria Paris-Roubaixissa.

----------


## Hans Opinion

Fabian oli sisuuntuneen oloinen Ruben podiumilla, toivottavasti tämä tietää kylmää kyytiä peesareille. Tomppa on tietysti huomioitava, ellei käy liian kuumana ja pysyy loppukähinöissä mukana niin Ronde saattaa sataa OPQS:n laariin. Sagan on viellä liian pehmeä klassikoihin, tiimistä ei myöskään löydy apuja. Useassa joukkueessa pyöräilijöitä  jotka ajavat kotikisaa, ei mahdotonta että joku semi-tunnettu paikallinen nousisi podiumille.

----------


## dreamer

Aikahyppy? Ronde oli viikkoa ennen Roubaixia ja Fabbu voitti.

----------

